# Dekalb IL



## dekalbplow (Nov 2, 2006)

I am looking for work in and around Dekalb IL. If there is anyone looking for subs or contract please call me at 773 383 5061.


----------



## traviswalker007 (Oct 13, 2006)

*sub*

would you be available for yorkville area?


----------

